# Reputable companies???



## Romeo Serback

Any reputable companies to order baby tortoises? I heard the horror stories from Tortoise Town. Any more to avoid?


----------



## daniellenc

I vote tortoise supply! Beautiful healthy torts, a member here, and has the best seed mix most of us use. My RF is from them and it was a great experience. Check out their reviews on here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I was lucky enough to get a great Sulcata hatchling from @Lancecham - in California. Lance starts them well, well hydrated, eat well and great shipping. Heck, Lance incudes a bag of Mazuri tort chow too. One can follow-up at any time with him.

@HermanniChris - lots of great info on Chris Leone’s operation as well at Garden State Tortoise. Here is Chris’ website - https://www.hermannihaven.com/


----------



## Yvonne G

Take a look through our Vendor Revue section - https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/tortoise-vendor-reviews.107/


----------



## Romeo Serback

Yvonne G said:


> Take a look through our Vendor Revue section - https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/tortoise-vendor-reviews.107/


Great! Thank you!


----------



## Romeo Serback

daniellenc said:


> I vote tortoise supply! Beautiful healthy torts, a member here, and has the best seed mix most of us use. My RF is from them and it was a great experience. Check out their reviews on here.


Thank you! I will check it out!


----------



## Romeo Serback

Maro2Bear said:


> I was lucky enough to get a great Sulcata hatchling from @Lancecham - in California. Lance starts them well, well hydrated, eat well and great shipping. Heck, Lance incudes a bag of Mazuri tort chow too. One can follow-up at any time with him.
> 
> @HermanniChris - lots of great info on Chris Leone’s operation as well at Garden State Tortoise. Here is Chris’ website - https://www.hermannihaven.com/


Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

If you teach out on the forum here you can usually find what your looking for from good breeders.


----------



## Romeo Serback

Yvonne G said:


> Take a look through our Vendor Revue section - https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/tortoise-vendor-reviews.107/


I highly respect your opinion, so in saying that, which would you highly recommend if I were to get either a leopard or a cherryhead?


----------



## ShirleyTX

Since you are in NJ, you might look at Garden State Tortoise. He is on this forum as @HermanniChris. He breeds many many types of tortoises and he may be able to give you some kindhearted advice about which species you want. Since you will be moving to Florida soon, perhaps you want to look at tortoises who like humidity, like a Redfoot or a Cherryhead. (I don’t know if chris keeps Redfoots or not, but I bet he would still give you good advice.)


----------



## Romeo Serback

ShirleyTX said:


> Since you are in NJ, you might look at Garden State Tortoise. He is on this forum as @HermanniChris. He breeds many many types of tortoises and he may be able to give you some kindhearted advice about which species you want. Since you will be moving to Florida soon, perhaps you want to look at tortoises who like humidity, like a Redfoot or a Cherryhead. (I don’t know if chris keeps Redfoots or not, but I bet he would still give you good advice.)


I contacted him and he said that they are not allowed to sell turtles/tortoises in NJ so he recommended some company in Arizona. In assuming he breeds it to them and they sell it to receive a percentage.


----------



## Romeo Serback

But thank you Shirley!


----------



## HermanniChris

No, that’s not the case actually. I do not sell through anyone else. I have my own, private facility here in NJ where I am permitted to sell what I breed to out of state residents only. I sent you to Arizona because I cannot sell to you since you are in NJ as well and I follow all laws very closely especially considering I do work with the state fish and wildlife agency. I explain NJ laws I full detail on my site GardenStateTortoise.com under “NJ Turtle Laws”.


----------



## Yvonne G

For RF tortoises, these members are completely trustworthy:

TylerStewart
http://www.TortoiseSupply.com
[email protected] or 702-277-1992

Arizona Tortoise Compound
www.arizonatortoisecompound.com
602 828 4188

allegraf
[email protected]

jackrat
http://www.redfootman.net

For leopard tortoises, you can be sure these folks are raising them correctly:

TylerStewart
http://www.TortoiseSupply.com
[email protected] or 702-277-1992

Arizona Tortoise Compound
www.arizonatortoisecompound.com
602 828 4188

Yvonne G and Will
[email protected]
or 559 298-7114


----------



## Romeo Serback

Thank you Yvonne!!!


----------



## Romeo Serback

Yvonne G said:


> For RF tortoises, these members are completely trustworthy:
> 
> TylerStewart
> http://www.TortoiseSupply.com
> [email protected] or 702-277-1992
> 
> Arizona Tortoise Compound
> www.arizonatortoisecompound.com
> 602 828 4188
> 
> allegraf
> [email protected]
> 
> jackrat
> http://www.redfootman.net
> 
> For leopard tortoises, you can be sure these folks are raising them correctly:
> 
> TylerStewart
> http://www.TortoiseSupply.com
> [email protected] or 702-277-1992
> 
> Arizona Tortoise Compound
> www.arizonatortoisecompound.com
> 602 828 4188
> 
> Yvonne G and Will
> [email protected]
> or 559 298-7114


Leopards?


----------



## Romeo Serback

Disregard. Lol. I just saw the bottom.


----------



## daniellenc

Tyler is great to work with https://www.tortoisesupply.com/


----------



## Romeo Serback

I just emailed him and he was very prompt with his response. Thank you Danielle in NC! I hope you don't mind that I "FOLLOW" you on this forum. I've done the same with the regulars (Yvonne and Tom).


----------



## daniellenc

Romeo Serback said:


> I just emailed him and he was very prompt with his response. Thank you Danielle in NC! I hope you don't mind that I "FOLLOW" you on this forum. I've done the same with the regulars (Yvonne and Tom).


You won't be disappointed. His wife actually sends you pictures so you can choose your exact tortoise. He'll answer a million questions, and shipping was flawless. More importantly he starts his hatchlings correctly so they come feeding well, well hydrated, alert, active, and healthy.


----------



## Romeo Serback

Really? That's awesome that she takes pictures for you to choose. Thanks again Danielle (from MD). lol


----------



## Romeo Serback

HermanniChris said:


> No, that’s not the case actually. I do not sell through anyone else. I have my own, private facility here in NJ where I am permitted to sell what I breed to out of state residents only. I sent you to Arizona because I cannot sell to you since you are in NJ as well and I follow all laws very closely especially considering I do work with the state fish and wildlife agency. I explain NJ laws I full detail on my site GardenStateTortoise.com under “NJ Turtle Laws”.



Ok. They should allow the sell of tortoises in NJ though. Lol. Maybe you can persuade them to change it.


----------

